# Vortex razor 11-33x50 spotter



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Selling my vortex spotter. I love it for backpacking and it's been a great scope in great condition still. I just won't need it where I'm moving to so I thought I would pass it on to someone else. Asking 450 obo. Call or text 801-866-9597.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Sold


----------

